# Playing with the slow motion....



## Blindside (Jul 23, 2016)

From a couple of months ago, I didn't catch all of the exchanges but a good opportunity to see some of the combinations that come into play.  This is pretty much "stick as machete."


----------



## Blindside (Jul 23, 2016)

Us again, this one is more stick as stick, though we really aren't trying to take each other's heads off.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 23, 2016)

Any particular reason your footwork is mostly linear?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 23, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Any particular reason your footwork is mostly linear?



I find it difficult in single stick to get good off angles and tend to use more of a fencing style footwork.  I do better with double stick, but I certainly could improve.


----------

